# Today is the day!!!



## LauraLuna (Apr 25, 2016)

Today is the day I finally get to bring home Luna!!! I am at the Minneapolis airport coming home from a two week trip to the Galapagos for a study abroad trip. The trip is the reason I could not get her sooner. My mom is picking me up at the airport in Sioux Falls then we are going to pick her up! Only 4 and a hours left!


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

How exciting! Enjoy your new puppy!


----------



## PaulineMi (Feb 5, 2016)

A trip to the Galapagos followed up by getting your new Havanese puppy! Wow...that's living right!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

It sounds like a wonderful two weeks! The best yet to come!!! Hope we get to see lot's of pictures of Luna! 😊


----------



## articshark (Apr 4, 2016)

So excited for you!


----------



## JoJo's Grayt (Dec 10, 2015)

So very exciting. Wishing you and Luna a wonderful beginning.


----------



## rledzian (Dec 29, 2015)

Congratulations!


----------



## Raffi'sMom (Jan 25, 2016)

Can't wait to see new pictures of Luna. Enjoy her!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Congrats...we are looking forward to seeing pictures of you baby


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Yeah, have a safe trip and enjoy your new baby.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm sure your trying to get some rest....Looking forward to pictures of your little fluffball! 😄


----------



## LauraLuna (Apr 25, 2016)

Here are pictures of my baby. I absolutely love her! she follows me all around the house and love to play with me. but she does not seem interested in toys. and I think she gets to distracted by outside to go potty. and she howls in her kennel when left alone but i worked with her on being quite and she is already getting better. and it looks like she maybe starting to get ticking, which I am really excited about! she is also getting used to my parents dog and cat. at first Luna growled at the cat and then the cat was scared of her in fact later he hissed at Luna which is so funny because Luna is only 3 lbs and the cat is 10! Luna is a little wary of my parents dog Rose. and Rose did not know what to think of Luna because I don't believe Rose has ever seen a dog as small as Luna. (Rose is a 20 lbs cockapoo).


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Luna is darling!!!! Such a precious little face. 😊 What color eyes does she have? It will be interesting to see if over time she has more chocolate spots. Have fun with your baby girl! :baby:


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

OMG what a sweet baby!


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Luna is adorable and it sounds like there is a lot going on. Life will be exciting.


----------



## LauraLuna (Apr 25, 2016)

her eyes have two colors the outside ring is a light brown and the inside ring is a blueish gray color.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

She has such pretty eyes! I thought they looked blue-gray.


----------



## LauraLuna (Apr 25, 2016)

They are mostly blue gray I think her eyes are transitioning.


----------



## PaulineMi (Feb 5, 2016)

Luna is adorable.

I just noticed on our PitaPata banners that our puppies are one week apart in age.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

LauraLuna said:


> Here are pictures of my baby. I absolutely love her! she follows me all around the house and love to play with me. but she does not seem interested in toys. and I think she gets to distracted by outside to go potty. and she howls in her kennel when left alone but i worked with her on being quite and she is already getting better. and it looks like she maybe starting to get ticking, which I am really excited about! she is also getting used to my parents dog and cat. at first Luna growled at the cat and then the cat was scared of her in fact later he hissed at Luna which is so funny because Luna is only 3 lbs and the cat is 10! Luna is a little wary of my parents dog Rose. and Rose did not know what to think of Luna because I don't believe Rose has ever seen a dog as small as Luna. (Rose is a 20 lbs cockapoo).


She's absolutely precious... And yez, those look like Belton spots.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

LauraLuna said:


> her eyes have two colors the outside ring is a light brown and the inside ring is a blueish gray color.


The bluish grey is probably left-over baby color. That part will probably fo away over time.


----------



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

I love her half mustache. What a cutie!


----------



## Raffi'sMom (Jan 25, 2016)

Yes, pictures! She is adorable and it sounds like she is learning to fit right in as she learns her new environment.


----------



## LauraLuna (Apr 25, 2016)

I have been busy finishing my final paper for my study abroad trip. Here is an update on how Luna is doing. She has settled in nicely with our family, love to play, and is getting the hang of house training. But, I have a few issues I would like some suggestions on: my parent cockapoo, Rose, is not too sure of Luna. In fact Rose almost always refuses to even look at Luna but, there is no aggression on either side. Also, Luna is very attached to me and has separation anxiety when ever I leave the room. And, as I will have her in the dorms with me this fall I cannot have a dog that whines whenever I leave. Finally, does anyone have any tip on how to get her white. I know it will be impossible to keep her white all the time, but I would like her to be white sometimes. Here are some more pictures of Luna right after her bath today.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

First - As long as there is no agression, let the relationship between Luna and your parents develop naturally. They may become fast friends or they may not. As long as they respect each other's space, that's all you can expect. More than that is gravy. 

Second - Separation Anxiety (if that's what it truly is, and not just normal puppy training needed) is something best addressed by a local behaviorist, who can see what's going on and make specific suggestions for you. Especially since it's so important. HOWEVER! It is more likely that it is simple puppy behavior, and you need to enforce very short (a minute or two at first... No more) separations. The hard part is that YOU need to stay completely calm about it. Be matter of fact about leaving and VERY calm and quiet about coming back. If that doesn't start to help in a week or two, get local help, so that you can get thsi turned around, since tou have a time deadline on it.

Third - She looks pretty darned white in the photos! White dog fur is not COMPLETELY white, like apiece of paper... It has a BIT of tone to it. If you find she gets dingy around the edges, use a NON BLEACHING whitening shampoo, like Biogroom Super White or Chris Christensen White on White. Those are the two brands I use for my dogs. They have bluing and brighteners in them, but do not damage or dry out the hair. Because they do not bleach, I even use them on my black girl if I'm washing everyone assembly line style.


----------



## LauraLuna (Apr 25, 2016)

Thanks for the advice. I will start with the short separation training soon. Also, she is mostly white, it's just around her feet and mouth where she has yellow stains.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Luna couldn't be cuter! 😊


----------



## LauraLuna (Apr 25, 2016)

Heather Glen said:


> Luna couldn't be cuter! &#128522;


Luna has found her favorite spot in the house. This is under neath the table we have in the kitchen.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

What a charmer!


----------



## LauraLuna (Apr 25, 2016)

Update:
Rose and Luna are getting along now! In fact they really enjoy playing tug of war. And she is getting A LOT better about not being with me! Also I must have the most tolerant cat ever! Luna will jump all over him and all he does is walk away or hiss and paw (no claws)! She pretty much house trained now but I have a bell near the door that she rings when she needs to go outside except she like to ring it when she wants to go outside.


----------

